# "I can't swallow."



## jordanfstop (Feb 13, 2008)

This is how my PE went for a 60ish y/o pt last night appx 0300 responding to "cardiac condition" as the dispatch info.

"What's going on tonight, ma'am?"
"I can't swallow."
"...How long has this been going on for?"
"About a week."
"How did this start?"
"I'm not sure."
"What does it feel like when you try to swallow?"
"I don't know, my mouth is hot."
"Oh, did you burn your mouth?"
"No, it's just hot."
"Have you been drooling?"
"Nope, just can't swallow."
"..Okay, which hospital?"
"[insert the further-away-least-convenient-not-as-professional-as-the-other-place-that-gives-EMS-a-hard-time-every-time-we-go-there]"


Gotta love it.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you ever find out what it was?


----------



## jordanfstop (Feb 13, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Did you ever find out what it was?



They found nothing...it was also a psyche pt ;]


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

HAHA figures. Geeze. Well Ill keep that in mind next time the pager goes off for a "cant swallow" =p.


----------



## Onceamedic (Feb 13, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> HAHA figures. Geeze. Well Ill keep that in mind next time the pager goes off for a "cant swallow" =p.



Better not - it can be a very telling sign of a very serious illness..  (check into S & S - cancer)


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wasn't being serious. Hense the " =P " at the end. Of course im not going to think of this if someone says that.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2008)

I know this post was meant as a joke but this population of "I can't swallow" is very real regardless of whatever psyche issues may be involved.   This problem keeps me very busy in the ED and throughout the hospital as an RRT in the form of aspiration with serious complications. It can be acute in onset or chronic. All ages can be affected with a variety of causes.  It may take many diagnostic tests to determine the etiology of the problem.   

Patients who have had a bad intubation may also experience difficulty swallowing or speaking for several days, weeks, months or forever. 

I am also introducing you to another group of professionals that I mention occasionally in my posts as an example of a profession that has expanded their education and national (as well as international) credibility.  They are the Speech Therapists or Speech and Language Therapists that specialize in Speech and Language Pathology.  They have a minimal of a Bachelors degree and are now being required to have a Masters.   Their expertise makes them a vital part of the health care team and provides a great service to patients wanting to regain normal speaking and swallowing function.    They also help tracheostomy patients develop proper speaking and swallowing so that their life with a trach will be a little easier. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_Therapist

http://www.nzsta-speech.org.nz/

http://www.asha.org/default.htm


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 13, 2008)

*I Cant Swallow*

Everybody that has been around any length of time has ran the calls of i cant swallow or whatever else. You may think to yourself pull the B.S. flag but if you value your job and want to keep doing it you better keep the B.S. flag in it's holder until you get there and make sure you dont need theO.S flag.  As has already been said a simple i cant swallow can go south on you in a hurry, Dont discount anything as I have heard that before.


----------

